# anyone purchase a steelmaster building?



## mrfixit (Sep 20, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has purchased one of those steelmaster buildings?  I've been looking at getting one for quite some time, but haven't found anyone else who's purchased one for feedback.  I could definitely use it for the storage and for a workshop, but don't want to go in on that kind of money without knowing more about them.


----------



## mikeb (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey there.  I bought one of these buildings about 3 years ago.  It's a really sturdy building, not a bad price and I thought the people I dealt with at the company were great.  They were patient with me while I asked them question after question about the buildings they offer and all that.  I will say this, you better have a few people to help you put it up, or hire someone.  It's quite a project!


----------



## Rob (Sep 23, 2005)

what is that and where do I get one  I need a new buliding and a bigger one


----------



## mrfixit (Sep 23, 2005)

The web addy for steelmaster is:  www.steelmasterusa.com

Hope you find what you're looking for.  I just ordered mine.


----------



## Stephen (Sep 24, 2005)

Think i will look at that one also Seems that is what I need


----------



## sonofthesoil (Oct 13, 2005)

I was just checking the steelmaster website - does anyone know how small there buildings can be made?  (I am thinking one-car garage here.)


----------



## zander (Mar 11, 2006)

They show a picture of my local Hummer dealership.
It actually looks better in person than in their picture.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 13, 2006)

I have talked to Steelmaster and they say they can make a building of any size (I need 50' X 80') and they will make it to stand the weather in your area. Their buildings have often withstood tornadoes and excessive snows. They will furnish drawings and specifications for your local code authority before they ship it; you'll get exactly what you need. I too, found them to be very congenial folks; I'm sold as soon as I get the money (that holds up a lot of my projects).


----------

